# Carrier status and network interface

## yufw

I have noticed that Gentoo will wait network carrier to be plugged at boot if the carrier is not present. If I later plug in the carrier, the network interface is not brought up automatically, this means I have to manually issue this command to enable network connection,

```
sudo /etc/init.d/net.eno1 start
```

What I want is more intelligent network management. When network carrier is not present during boot time, it will still boot smoothly, and the network interface(eno1) will be up and down according to the carrier status.

Could someone tell me how to do that?

----------

## Logicien

Emerge the ifplug package. Ifplug can take a specific action according to the state of the network interface, unplug or no carrier and plug or carrier.

----------

## yufw

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> Emerge the ifplug package. Ifplug can take a specific action according to the state of the network interface, unplug or no carrier and plug or carrier.

 

ifplugd is exactly what I want. Thanks.

----------

